# Teen bodybuilder Frank Mannarino 17 yrs old



## DaNBA1989 (Jul 9, 2008)

See what you guys reckon. Up and coming champ, or big fuss about nothing?

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/iatraining/396-teen-bodybuilder-frank-mannarino-trains-biceps-and-abs.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

In my show the guy who came second was a teen he also won the opens middle weight class now he was impressive this guy imo is not.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

it kills me to see guys like these. if i could go back in time id get my ass to the gym as soon as hair started growing in places


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good, wish i'd that physique at 17, will have it by 29 though, which obviously isn't quite as imprssive lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Dang, he's only a year older than me! mg: He has a great physique, does any one know at what age he started training?


----------



## DaNBA1989 (Jul 9, 2008)

Seems to have pretty good genetics but I don't think he is anything special. Guys like Ty Young and Trey Brewer are still in early 20's and hitting over 300 pounds in the offseason. If you look at some of the youger amatuers at the moment it gives you an idea of how vastly bodybuilding is evolving and what a pro might look like in 10 years time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

DaNBA1989 said:


> Seems to have pretty good genetics but I don't think he is anything special. Guys like Ty Young and Trey Brewer are still in early 20's and hitting over 300 pounds in the offseason. If you look at some of the youger amatuers at the moment it gives you an idea of how vastly bodybuilding is evolving and what a pro might look like in 10 years time.


Ty Young is fat as fvck and is lat tear is horrid, imo he will never turn pro.......he trains at my gym so i see him daily.

Trey Brewer has gone backwards also.y

I find it funny how people are impressed that these guys can hit 300lb in the off season even it is fat as fvck ie Ty has a massive gut.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He has good genetics and fantastic biceps.

I trained at 17, hell I started at 15 and I never looked that good.

His shoulders kind of looks like he juices.

Got some nice facial hair too.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Shame he already has an ego problem. that dumbell is far too heavy, which is why hes only performing quarter reps.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought preacher curls required full extension? dont tell me ive been doing em wrong lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Was gonna say the same, forgive my ignorance if it's actually a good technique but those preacher curl reps look rubbbbbish! Surely they're not half as beneficial as proper ones? I expected him to be bigger to be honest, sure he looks great especially for 17 but not the freak I imagined.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

yes thats poor tec on the preacher right there ,should lighten the weight a tad and go full movement ,i have troubbe doing heavy db like that just becasue of the way my arm sits but i now do hammer db,s and its alot better.

looks good tho for his age.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> Dang, he's only a year older than me! mg: He has a great physique, does any one know at what age he started training?


Its in the first 2 mins of the vid, 12-18months seriously with a few years ****ing about with a pair of DB's.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

This guy was also 17 here, juiced up to the eyeballs but still.....

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=105355511&albumId=910689


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol if it works for him why lighten the weight?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WRT said:


> This guy was also 17 here, juiced up to the eyeballs but still.....
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=105355511&albumId=910689


Man, for his age he has the most mature looking muscles.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

WRT said:


> This guy was also 17 here, juiced up to the eyeballs but still.....
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=105355511&albumId=910689


That looks crazy!!! He'll have more hair on his back than he will on his chin!!! :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Man, for his age he has the most mature looking muscles.


Totally. His head almost looks superimposed on that body!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

1. he looks like jean claude van damn

2.how bloody short is he?

3. he has good facial hair for 17

4.looks like juice

5. dammn wish i had that upper body at 17.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

not tall enough!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzla said:


> not tall enough!


Say that to Dexter Jackson at 5'6"


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dazzla said:


> not tall enough!


For what?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cheeky bugger!

he looks good, thats what genetics can do for you though i guess.

I know he trains etc but at 17 he has not got the knowledge and or put the time in, simple as.

he said he trains his abs every day and clearly still trains with ego. genetics right there imo


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> This guy was also 17 here, juiced up to the eyeballs but still.....
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=105355511&albumId=910689


 Juiced to the eye balls:rolleyes: and how exactly would you know that may i ask? Yes drugs are needed to achieve this kind of look but your statement makes it sound like you know he is taking massive amounts when in reality you have no idea what he is taking........

Here is a guy that now is a mate of mine he competed at my show and came second to me in the novice but managed to win the open middle weights he is 18......


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Con said:


> Juiced to the eye balls:rolleyes: and how exactly would you know that may i ask? Yes drugs are needed to achieve this kind of look but your statement makes it sound like you know he is taking massive amounts when in reality you have no idea what he is taking........


I knew this was coming! Fair point I suppose as I don't know how much he's taking.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

very heavy partial dumbel preacher curls made my biceps grow more than any other exercise. I think he looks good, not amazing, but a good physique.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

I speak to Frank on Facebook. Nice lad


----------

